# Ladyfingers - Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #6 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

April, 2012
© Elaine Baker (Ladyfingers) 
Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #6 of 6

PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you use #1 needles for these costumes, in order to get the proper tight fit on the dolls figure. You have the option of changing to a larger, #2 needle after you complete the hip area.

WITCH COSTUME WITH BOTTOM FLARE

#1 or 2 double pointed needles
Markers
Fingering yarn: Black, main color A
Fingering yarn: Red, contrast color B
Fingering yarn: Purple, contrast color C

With Black, cast on 40 stitches. 
Knit 2 rows Black
Knit 2 rows Red
Knit 2 rows Purple
Place markers, as follows:
Knit 6, knit in front and back of next stitch, (8 sts), place marker, knit in front and back of next stitch, knit 4, knit in front and back of next stitch, (6 sts), place marker, knit in front and back of next stitch, knit 12, knit in front and back of next stitch (16 sts), place marker, knit in front and back of next stitch, knit 4, knit in front and back of next stitch (6 sts), marker, knit in front and back of next stitch, knit 6 (8 sts) . = 44 sts.
Purl, slipping markers, with no increase.
Row 1: Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker.
Row 2: Purl.
Continue to increase in this manner until there are 72 sts, ending with a purl row.

(NOTE: Stitches on needle as follows:
8, marker, 6, marker, 16, marker, 6, marker, 8 = 44 sts.
9 8 14 8 9
10 10 16 10 10
11 12 18 12 11
12 14 20 14 12 = 72 sts)

Cap Sleeves:
Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, knit 19, BIND OFF 14, knit 11. (Note: you will have one stitch already on the needle when you bind off for the first cap sleeve, so you only have to knit 19 sts - instead of 20. After you bind off for the second cap sleeve, you will also have one stitch already on the needle, so you knit only 11 to complete the row.)
Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will attach the two backs to the front of the gown. 42 sts.
Knit 1 row.

Place markers to decrease down to the waist:
Purl 5, marker, Purl 12, marker, Purl 8, marker, Purl 12, marker, Purl 5. 42 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, decreasing AFTER first marker (slip 1, knit 1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (knit 2 tog), AFTER third marker (Sl,K1, PSSO), and BEFORE fourth marker (k2 tog).
Row 2: Purl.
Repeat these two rows until you have 26 stitches on the needle. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS.
(5, marker, 12, marker, 8, marker, 12, marker, 5 = 42 sts.
5 10 8 10 5
5 8 8 8 5
5 6 8 6 5
5 4 8 4 5 = 26 sts.)

Work 6 rows in stockinet stitches . Dress is now complete to the waistline.

Increase for hips: Markers are already in place, as follows:
5, marker, 4, marker, 8, marker, 4, marker, 5 = 26 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers - no increase.
Repeat these two rows until there are 42 stitches on the needle.

Make stripes at hip area:
Attach Red, knit 2 rows. Cut red.
Pick up Black, knit 2 rows. Drop black
Attach Purple, knit 2 rows. Cut purple.
Pick up Black, knit in stockinet stitch for 2 inches (approx. 12-14 rows).

Make center slit in skirt:
With Black, continue in stockinet stitch - knit across 21 stitches. TURN. 
KNIT 3 (for border stitches), purl across remaining 18 stitches.
(Note: You will work each half of the bottom of the skirt SEPARATELY to allow for the center slit. Be sure to always Knit 3 on the purl row to provide a border for the slit area.)
Continue in stockinet stitch for an additional 12 rows.

Full Flare at Bottom of Skirt:
Drop Black. Attach Red, knit, increasing in every other stitch across the row. Knit 1 row.
Drop Red.
Pick up Black. Stockinette Stitch two rows. Drop Black.
Attach Purple, knit, increasing in every other stitch across the row. Knit 1 row. Drop Purple.
Pick up Black. Stockinette Stitch two rows. Drop Black.
Pick up Red, knit, increasing in every other stitch across the row. Knit 1 row. Cut Red.
Pick up Black. Stockinette Stitch two rows. Drop Black.
Pick up Purple, knit, increasing in every other stitch across the row. Knit 1 row. Cut Purple.
Pick up Black. Stockinette Stitch, increasing in EVERY STITCH across the row. 
Knit 2 rows/ Bind off in knit.

Go back up to Make center slit in skirt:
With Black, knit in stockinet stitch, knitting across the remaining 21 stitches. 
Purl across 18 stitches, KNIT 3 (for border stitches at the slit skirt).
Continue in this manner for 12 rows. 
Go back up to Full Flare at Bottom of Skirt:
Follow these instructions - keeping the KNIT 3 border stitchers on every purl row - 
Bind off in knit Sew back seam - matching stripes on the full bottom skirt, and continue up the back to the neckline of the gown.

WITCH HAT:

#1 or 2 double pointed needles
Fingering yarn: Black, Red and Purple

With Black, cast on 52 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. 
Knit 2 together across row. = 26 sts.
Knit 4 rows in Black. Drop Black.
Attach Purple, Knit and K2tog at each end, knit 1 row. Drop Purple.
Pick up Black, knit 2 rows. Drop Black.
Attach Red, K2tog randomly across row, knit 1 row. Drop Red.
Pick up Black. Knit and K2 tog randomly across row. Knit 1 row. Drop Black.
Pick up Purple. Knit and K2 tog randomly across row. Knit 1 row. Cut Purple.
Pick up Black. Knit and K2 tog randomly across row. Knit 1 row. Drop Black.
Pick up Red. Knit and K2 tog randomly across row. Knit 1 row. Cut Red.
Pick up Black. Knit and K2 tog randomly across row until 4 sts remain. With darning needle, pull up stitches. Knot securely. Sew hat seam.

NOTE: These Halloween costumes were made specifically for someone who requested black/red/purple as the primary colors.
You, however, have the option of knitting all 6 of these witch costumes as a regular long gown,short party dress, or pants suit in different colors, using a variety of trims. These patterns are NOT limited to Halloween costumes.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

The best dressed witch I have seen!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the split skirt - a la Angelina Jolie?


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you so much, these are beautiful


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Love your work! Thank you!

Anita


----------



## KayCeee (Sep 13, 2012)

Very awesome outfit! Thank you for sharing. 
I wonder if it could be adapted to a little larger for the Monster High Dolls my young Nieces are so very into now.

I am loving the curve on that hat.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a wonderful costume. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Great outfit thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Cute as usual.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

click on the download link


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah, just looked at the downloads of the patterns you posted and had to get them. I know of a girl who would love to have some more clothes for her Barbie. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Han you are welcome.
I'm just glad that Elaine is allowing me to do this as I know how hard it can be to try to download on a cellphone, or worst on a dialup connection.

Rhyanna


----------

